# Online CEs for Basics?



## EpiEMS (Mar 27, 2012)

Anybody have any online CE recommendations? Free, preferably, but I'd pay for good ones, say, on poly-trauma.


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 28, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody have any online CE recommendations? Free, preferably, but I'd pay for good ones, say, on poly-trauma.



I don't know where you're located so this may or may not apply, but I've used MedicEd.com in the past. It's got some decent info and a fair selection of courses. Be warned though, in actuality a 3 credit-hour course may take you 20 minutes to complete, but you won't be able to open another for the full 3 hours. I thought I was going to get all of my con-ed done in a day...not so.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 28, 2012)

It's difficult to get something for nothing... so don't expect much free online con-ed. If memory serves me well, I think medic-ce has a free class from medic alert, and Online NEMSA has a free course on sports injuries... 

Good Luck!


----------



## preggoeggo (Apr 30, 2012)

Boundtree.com

Absolutely free Con-Ed


----------



## TheGodfather (Apr 30, 2012)

www.boundtreeuniversity.com

the courses are a bit dry, but they are CEs if you're in a pinch and need them


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 30, 2012)

The other thing to remember is that you may not be able to get all of your CE by online classes.  Depends on your state:  and if I remember NREMT only allows like 20% to be online CE's


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 30, 2012)

I checked out the Boundtree and it looked like some pretty decent CEU's.


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 30, 2012)

Steam Engine said:


> I don't know where you're located so this may or may not apply, but I've used MedicEd.com in the past. It's got some decent info and a fair selection of courses. Be warned though, in actuality a 3 credit-hour course may take you 20 minutes to complete, but you won't be able to open another for the full 3 hours. I thought I was going to get all of my con-ed done in a day...not so.



Honestly not a huge fan of MedicEd.  Used it once, probably won't use it again.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've used Centrelearn for 4 classes...not bad, although I have no other sites to compare it to.

www.centrelearn.com/


----------



## Martyn (May 1, 2012)

I use:

http://osmanager4.com/247login.aspx

Not sure how much it costs as we get a discounted price through work


----------



## airborne2chairborne (May 1, 2012)

I've used emcert.com before, they have a recert class and if I remember right you can do it for 50% of your CE's for national. It's not bad, a bit dry but I think ALL online CEs are dry especially if you hate learning from a book (or in this case webpage). Other than that no complaints at all about it.


----------



## nemedic (May 4, 2012)

I've used medicEd before and after the time restrictions went into place. It's a decent site for what you pay.


----------

